# Excel 2007 Printing Colored Font issue



## kime (Aug 6, 2008)

We have a user that opens an Excel 2003 file in Excel 2007 that has all the colored fonts in each cell. When he does a print preview he only sees them in black and white and they only print in black. If the file is opened by anyone else, it previews in color and prints in color. 

Anyone know what has happened to this users computer?

We have tried saving the document in 2007 format. We have even started a brand new document in Excel 2007 typed in test information, changed the font to any color and it still won't preview in color or print in color. Word 2007 works just fine. This only happens in Excel.

Thank you.


----------



## Richzep (Feb 6, 2008)

In print preview, click on page setup icon. In the Page setup window select the Sheet tab. Take tick out of Black and White (half way down on the left)


----------



## kime (Aug 6, 2008)

Thank you but we just figured it out. Xerox has a known driver issue. As soon as we removed the old driver from the server and installed the latest driver, everything started working properly.


----------



## parri_queen (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi...I have the same problem...but there is no check mark for Black & white option in sheet tab of page setup. All the options are unchecked....And when the same file is previewed on other systems its showing right colors?
And this problem persists with only few files which were created in Excel 2003.

Please suggest...Thank you!!


----------

